# Working in Merida



## jmkinsman

I am moving from Chicago to Merida at the end of May. The only posts I found regarding working in Merida as an expat are back from 2009.

I know that teaching English at a language school is definitely a way to go and someone also recommended contacting hotels that are located both in Mexico and in the U.S.

Has anyone living in Merida had any luck with a particular school or other company willing to hire expats? I know that options are very limited, but I would just to earn enough to cover my minimal expenses. I am looking for the experience more than earning a fortune  I am basically willing to do almost any type of work!

I have a bachelors and 6 years experience running my own graphic design business (which I know will be a very difficult, if not impossible, field to get in to). I also have lots of retail, customer service and restaurant industry experience. My Spanish skills are good, but not great yet. My ability to read and write is better than my conversational skills, but I'm sure those will improve pretty quickly.

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## circle110

The problem you'll find is getting a work permit on your visa so you can work legally - it is very difficult to do because the government is protecting jobs for Mexican workers -- and rightfully so.

That's why teaching English is so common for foreigners. The good schools arrange the work permit/visa for you and the government gives the permit because, as a native English speaker, you are not taking a job away from a Mexican national. The hotel job might be difficult since most hotel positions could be handled by a Mexican worker. Graphic design would be nearly impossible; there are a ton of Mexican graphic designers and the govt. won't want you to compete with them.

As for language schools, there are several in Merida. Check out the ESL sites for some possibilities. However, most schools do not discuss hiring until you are already here. The pay tends to be very low but enough to survive on.


----------



## dizzyizzy

jmkinsman said:


> I am moving from Chicago to Merida at the end of May. The only posts I found regarding working in Merida as an expat are back from 2009.
> 
> I know that teaching English at a language school is definitely a way to go and someone also recommended contacting hotels that are located both in Mexico and in the U.S.
> 
> Has anyone living in Merida had any luck with a particular school or other company willing to hire expats? I know that options are very limited, but I would just to earn enough to cover my minimal expenses. I am looking for the experience more than earning a fortune  I am basically willing to do almost any type of work!
> 
> I have a bachelors and 6 years experience running my own graphic design business (which I know will be a very difficult, if not impossible, field to get in to). I also have lots of retail, customer service and restaurant industry experience. My Spanish skills are good, but not great yet. My ability to read and write is better than my conversational skills, but I'm sure those will improve pretty quickly.
> 
> Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


I wouldn't be so quick to rule out the graphic design bit.. as a freelance designer I am sure you can always find small businesses that need bilingual menus/brochures/catalogues, etc. Problem here is that without an FM3 you can't enroll as a taxpayer and therefore you won't be able to legally bill your clients, who will definitely want invoices that they can deduce from they tax payments. However some of them may not have issues with that, it will really depend on the person, as there is a lot of informal business going on in Mexico.

You could also keep working for any USA based graphic design customers you have, if they are happy with you working for them from far away. I currently work in Dubai and my designer is based in Nashville, so from experience I can tell you this is possible and works quite well if your clients are happy with your work.

You can also try teaching English privately, not sure what the going rates for this are in Merida.


----------



## Rob S

I am pretty much in the same boat! I am actually looking to find out if I need a work visa if I move down there (I married my wife who is a Mexican Citizen about 14 years ago here in the States. I am new to this site but sounds if there are a lot of US Expats there..SO I guess it's absolutely do-able! Good Luck!!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Yes, you will need a 'work visa', an 'inmigrante familial lucrativa' would be best in your case.


----------



## maesonna

If you want to get more information and ask more questions about the prospects for English teaching, visit Dave’s ESL forum. An active member of the forum has a cousin who moved to Mexico a couple of years ago, and who relocated to Merida last year, and is doing well there teaching English.


----------



## Rob S

Great info... I will certainly reach out when the time is right!! Thanks!!


----------



## conklinwh

I 2nd Dizzyizzy comment especially when get the family working permit as RVGRINGO states. Yest there are lots of so called graphic designers with both hard copy and web design businesses, and may be great in DF or GDL, but experience here is that not good compared to US skills and especially in terms of service and follow-up. My wife owned her own graphic design business in the US and is appalled with what passes as options here. You might seriously look at existing graphic design businesses in Merida and work with one or more of them depending on status of your visa.


----------

